
An “Operator Pattern” Experience Report - Graphguy
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2019/01/an-operator-pattern-experience-report/
======
kocolosk
Lots of nuggets of wisdom in this post, many of them informed directly from
experiences in production. I hear plenty of people talking about "building
operators" as the next step after Helm charts these days, but haven't seen
many dig into the details of what that really means and how to go about making
it a reality.

